# Weight of a 38 gallon tank. Regular Furniture for a stand?



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

I currently have a 38 gallon tank. I have pretty much decided I dont want to get a bigger tank EVER (yes, who knows, maybe in 20 years, never say never). So my plan is to go for the most professional set up I can get with my 38.

The Final plan is to go rimless w/ 2 bulkheads in the back for inlet/outlet. All EQ in the stand, and the light either hanging, or mounted from the wall. As clean looking as physically possible. No cords, no tubes, NOTHING but stand, tank, and light visible.

As it stands, I have quite a distance to go...(long long term project?).

Step 1 is getting a stand for all my eq. I want a beautiful piece of furniture, and not a crappy petco stand. There are some people that make them. There are also a few available online. The prices are very high for the stands that are true quality.

My question is, could I put this tank on a 'regular' piece of furniture? Like a small buffet table? http://worcester.craigslist.org/fuo/1106184584.html

I know large tanks are very heavy. How heavy is to heavy? If I have a top that is a good 1/2 to 3/4 thick, and all corners are posts down to the floor, it should be ok right? (See example buffet table in link).

What about something like this? http://worcester.craigslist.org/fuo/1134386081.html

I could even cut some 2x4 and toss them inside the cabinet on the corners? 
Is it to risky?


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

obviously, when looking at the 2nd pic, the hutch would be removed. lol.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If the piece of furniture is the same width as the aquarium, and the same front to back distance, it will probably be strong enough, provided it has a solid back on it. But, if not, it will sag from the 400 or so pounds of water, tank and substrate, and/or collapse from any side load put on it. In other words, if the tank weight is right over the 4 legs, and the cabinet is braced against racking, it will work.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

(more possibilities?)

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/fud/1136635781.html Consider this option 3 (fits my tank length perfectly)

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/fuo/1133430326.html Option 4 Minus hutch

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/fuo/1126402230.html Option 5

Would ANY of these be something you would be confident in putting a 38 gallon tank on top of? What should I be looking for to feel 'safe' about a purchase of a regular piece of furniture as a stand? or does it exist at all?

James


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

ok.. as far as racking, that would be taken care of by a solid back right? Would it behoove me to lay a piece of plywood OVER any existing back to 'bolster' it?

Yes, it makes sense that it would HAVE to match the length of the tank, to keep it supported... If I have all 4 corners of the tank having vertical support directly underneith it, going all the way to the floor, it should be good, yes?


If I took a nice piece of furniture to a carpenter, perhaps they could do their magic on it.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

You asked about the weight of a 38g. I have an All-Glass catalog. It lists the empty weight of a 38g as 47 lbs and the full weight as 427 lbs. 

Water weighs ~ 8.34 lbs per gallon. They used 10 lbs per gallon for their calculations which includes an estimated 63 lbs of substrate, driftwood, rocks, etc.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

zavikan said:


> ok.. as far as racking, that would be taken care of by a solid back right? Would it behoove me to lay a piece of plywood OVER any existing back to 'bolster' it?
> 
> Yes, it makes sense that it would HAVE to match the length of the tank, to keep it supported... If I have all 4 corners of the tank having vertical support directly underneith it, going all the way to the floor, it should be good, yes?
> 
> ...


Adding a solid plywood back would definitely help and yes its something that a carpenter should be able to do if you are not comfortable doing it yourself. It really shouldnt even be that much money. 

The hutchs that you are looking at should be just fine, possibly needing a little bracing, from what I can see.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't ask a carpenter to reinforce a piece of furniture. Carpenters build houses, not cabinets. Ask a cabinet maker, or a serious woodworking hobbyest to reinforce it. Just be aware that reinforcing most cabinets means the drawers no longer work.

It is hard to generalize about whether any piece of furniture is suitable to hold an aquarium. You just about have to look at the particular item and see how it is made.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> Don't ask a carpenter to reinforce a piece of furniture. Carpenters build houses, not cabinets. Ask a cabinet maker, or a serious woodworking hobbyest to reinforce it. Just be aware that reinforcing most cabinets means the drawers no longer work.
> 
> It is hard to generalize about whether any piece of furniture is suitable to hold an aquarium. You just about have to look at the particular item and see how it is made.


Gee I guess all the time that I was a carpenter the cabinets and trim I was installing and building were actually the house I had no idea. Next time I will be sure to specify ask a finish carpenter:icon_roll. 

From wikipedia:
"A carpenter (builder) is a skilled craftsman who performs carpentry. Carpenters work with wood to construct, install and maintain buildings, furniture, and other objects."

This is a change from the more traditional definition of carpenter from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary:
"A worker who builds or repairs wooden structures or their structural parts."

The more current wikipedia definition of carpenter is further supported by the definition of carpenter from the United Brotherhood of Carpenters website:
"Carpenters measure, saw, level, and nail wood and other building materials. They install tile and insulation, acoustical ceilings, cabinets, siding, and much more."

Websites quoted:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpenter
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/carpenter
http://www.carpenters.org/CraftsAndSkills/


----------

